# Headlight Problems...



## braintoss (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, I've been dealing with this problem for a LONG time... Too long. haha

Vehicle: 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE

My headlights are always in the 'high beam mode' when they are turned on. The high beam indicator always stays on. Basically it's like this: ON = High beams (but not to full high beam potential), HIGH & FLASH to pass = Dim high beams. So when they're in the HIGH position they are actually not as bright as the normal ON position. (sorry if this is confusing)

I already checked and rechecked the bulbs, I have HB1/9004 from Sylvania. I'm told that this is the correct bulb, and a 9004 is in the manual.

I tried replacing the switch on the left of the steering column, no change.

Another problem I was having was the Blower Motor only working on setting 4, I replaced the Resistor hoping that this may somehow help my headlights because I noticed they used a common ground.. No luck on the headlights, and now the Fan settings run 1-3-2-4 instead of 1-2-3-4 (a different problem that I'm not too worried about, I'm just happy to have something other than 4).

So please, PLEASE can someone help me? =)

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

sounds like the lights are shorting out somewhere you might have put the resistor in wrong


----------



## mrlee (Aug 12, 2009)

It almost sounds like you had my car before I bought it...

1999 Nissan Sentra GXE.. Same problem with the blower - works only on 4, but I've given up trying to fix it.

Now my driver side headlight bulb went out, so I got 2x 9004 (65/45W) bulbs, and put them in just today... well... again.. same problem as you. High beam indicator always on, and when I switch to high beams the lights are much lower. I noticed that the old bulbs were 65/55W Philips, but after googling around I found that the 9004's (65/45W) are for my car. I decided that my old ones were old and the new ones were much more eco-friendly or something... lol

Has anyone here replaced successfully their 1999 Sentra's headlight bulbs, and what bulbs did you use?


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

There are early and late 99 Sentra's. The early ones use 9004 bulbs and the late ones use 9007 bulbs. The easiest way to find out if yours is early or late is to call your local Nissan dealer's Parts Dept. and give them your VIN number. They can look it up in their computer and tell you which are the correct bulbs for your car. I would not go by the owner's manual as they have been known to be wrong at times. If you bought your car used and go by the bulbs that are in it they could be wrong as well if the previous owner didn't know there is a difference and went to an auto parts store and they gave them the wrong bulbs.


----------

